# So facebook has taken a dump on us



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Noticed this happening in August, so I simply quit posting. No response from facebook staff on what or why it is happening. 

Our posts used to get around 100 350 views. Now the only activity showing on our posts are from the two page admins my wife and I. Looking in the help section it seems we are not alone. Dozens of other page admins asking what happened all with no answers from fb. 

This is what we get now..


Before..



Problems started after we did some post promotions..


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

It's been like that for a while now.
You need to be very active or promote your posts($).


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

FB wants to monitize; understandably they need to make money. 

We will see if they can right the ship in terms of business pages. There is a large user base but given time that lead will diminish as the other networks like G+ evolves.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have simply started posting to my personal page and tag the company. To be honest I am still the business anyway.

I don't mind paying for promoted posts but the audience in the past was out of wack for a service base business. 85-90 % were out of our service area.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I spent $100 in promotions the last 2 weeks on Facebook. I post a few times a week, and if I have a large volume of content I want to share, I space it out, and maybe update a few times a day, or over the span of a few days for a large album I am wanting to showcase.. 

One of the posts I posted of a kitchen got over 50 likes, over a thousand of the 10000 views were organic, while I had 9000 paid views.

I think from now on I will just do $5 boosts once in a while.. I did however get over 100 new page likes recently..


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Were the new likes local? That was the biggest disappointment I had, they would never be my clients.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Were the new likes local? That was the biggest disappointment I had, they would never be my clients.


I ended my campaign and started a new one. I realized I was able to advertise in the cities I chose.. my original setting had no selection, so I had a few weird likes from the middle east.. After I fixed it I started getting local likes.

I also have another page for a side business, and I got over 110 likes all in my hometown in a week.. I think if you place the add from your smart phone, it doesn't give you all the options. I find posting from my phone is awesome, but then if I am going to promote a post, I will do that from my laptop, where there is more options available.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, instead of tagging your company, I think it might be better if you post through your business page to stay active on it, and then share the post through your personal page. 

It will force all of your friends to see your business page action, and will keep your page full of new content all the time, not just tags.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Tried that Wes. It won't show up for my followers.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Post as your business page. Consistency is the key. I wouldn't share every post on your personal page. You can just "like" them to get the activity showing up in your friends' newsfeeds.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

wje said:


> I ended my campaign and started a new one. I realized I was able to advertise in the cities I chose.. my original setting had no selection, so I had a few weird likes from the middle east.. After I fixed it I started getting local likes.
> 
> I also have another page for a side business, and I got over 110 likes all in my hometown in a week.. I think if you place the add from your smart phone, it doesn't give you all the options. I find posting from my phone is awesome, but then if I am going to promote a post, I will do that from my laptop, where there is more options available.


I did see the advanced options when I was promoting a post last week. I kept seeing a notice about too few would see the post. I guess we need more local fans.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wje said:


> Also, instead of tagging your company, I think it might be better if you post through your business page to stay active on it, and then share the post through your personal page.
> 
> It will force all of your friends to see your business page action, and will keep your page full of new content all the time, not just tags.


I just looked at your business page. You are posting consistently. One thing I picked up from George is the importance of mixing up the types of posts. Not always posting a picture with narrative. Posting video and links to other useful content are a couple of ways to create variety. Otherwise, your stuff looks the same every time it shows up in peoples newsfeeds. 

Facebook is an interesting social media. Putting out useful content is the key to creating engagement, which is what its all about. Getting other people to talk about and share your stuff.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Post as your business page. Consistency is the key. I wouldn't share every post on your personal page. You can just "like" them to get the activity showing up in your friends' newsfeeds.


That hasn't worked for us Scott. Both Deanna and I like the posts and its still showing 3 views. I am assuming its counting us, and one other person.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I did see the advanced options when I was promoting a post last week. I kept seeing a notice about too few would see the post. I guess we need more local fans.


Tommy, I just tried to find your page to check it out and like it but it won't even show up! Are your settings private? Link me would yea?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> That hasn't worked for us Scott. Both Deanna and I like the posts and its still showing 3 views. I am assuming its counting us, and one other person.


Check your settings on your personal page.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

wje said:


> Tommy, I just tried to find your page to check it out and like it but it won't even show up! Are your settings private? Link me would yea?


I don't think any settings have changed. I will check now. 

www.facebook.com/wilmingtoncontractor


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I don't think any settings have changed. I will check now.
> 
> www.facebook.com/wilmingtoncontractor


Tommy, that link just send me to my facebook homepage.. also your link on your website does the same... I am not sure and when I type you in I cant find anything


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wje said:


> Tommy, that link just send me to my facebook homepage.. also your link on your website does the same... I am not sure and when I type you in I cant find anything


Ditto.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't view it when logged out either to check if its working. Like I said its like we were delisted for spamming or a tos violation. Facebook will not respond.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Ditto.


Likewise.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

My personal page. See if you can get to the business page from my profile.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Hard to get a TOS violation unless you are posting vulgar content or plagiarized material. Seems like there is just something funky with your page.. I hope you can figure it out.. if you log back in you should check all of your settings and make sure it hasn't been changed by accident to private you can make yourself completely invisible on there if you want to.. kind of defeats the social media aspect, but I guess its for those who want to only be found by their immediate friends.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This mystery could use a dose of Chris H.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> My personal page. See if you can get to the business page from my profile.


I don't see the other link on there. I may be blind or fb inept. I only log onto fb every couple months.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I cant see it through your page either.. mind you we are not friends on facebook so I have limited access to your page.. your page just shows up at the standard business briefcase logo though and not an actual page.

On a side note, I see you have liked every other member here at paint talks page except mine.. that hurts 

Lol I gotta go to hockey, I will check back in when i get home to see if you guys have made any progress.. this is a touch ridiculous..


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Tommy  Lol


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't find the biz page. Doesn't even come up in the FB search bar.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bill Archibald is currently outranking you on facebook, and he hasn't posted since last February. Not a good sign.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Can't find the biz page. Doesn't even come up in the FB search bar.


That is crazy since you have liked the page. 

I am not alone in this however. Like I said earlier in the thread when searching this problem through facebook help or feedback there are plenty of others that are affected as well. I read an article this morning or last night that it was an update they rolled out. 

People with pages that are non profit even are having the same problems. No joke, pet fan pages are getting hammered. Most are saying its so they can sell promotions. 

I should start using G+ more.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> That is crazy since you have liked the page.
> 
> I am not alone in this however. Like I said earlier in the thread when searching this problem through facebook help or feedback there are plenty of others that are affected as well. I read an article this morning or last night that it was an update they rolled out.
> 
> ...


Tommy, 

I can't find your page either. Did you change recently to the vanity url that you linked above?

I have been following your page forever. Its odd for it to have disappeared. 

FB has changed. We saw a decline in our visibility, and alot more "opportunities" to buy it back by promoting our posts. All set with that. I don't think anyone likes to pay for something they have always gotten for free, and especially when it hasn't been improved in any way.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No Scott I got that URL as soon as I had enough likes. It was almost two years ago. This is starting to piss me off, there is no reason why my page should be hidden to my followers. Not showing up in the feed is bad enough, but when you search and its not there that is dirty. 

My stubborn side wants to delete the whole page.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> No Scott I got that URL as soon as I had enough likes. It was almost two years ago. This is starting to piss me off, there is no reason why my page should be hidden to my followers. Not showing up in the feed is bad enough, but when you search and its not there that is dirty.
> 
> My stubborn side wants to delete the whole page.


Can you see the page?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes Deanna and I see it fine, notifications working like they should and all. I thought about doing a small promotion to see if it worked.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very odd, I looked thru several of my FB pages that I know we have interacted an found nothing. 
One thing I did see, if you go to your personal page and look at the list of pages you like, JHC is there, but the link takes you here rather than a FB page. Have you done business or something with Merchant Circle?

I did find this https://www.facebook.com/pages/Johnson-Home-Construction
And this is the full link that leads to FB home
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Johnson-Home-Construction/140907825937753?ref=sgm

Are you able to access your page from the admin? Does it show up under the gear icon in the upper right?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

And when did you change from JHC to Wilmington?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes Chris everything looks normal from my end. Other than having a company profile I have had no dealings with MC.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> And when did you change from JHC to Wilmington?


Its been well over a year, closer to two since I did that. Its only the custom url that was changed. Before it was a string of characters or numbers, and I was able to get wilmington contractor.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Share a post from your page to BP


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Couldn't share it to BP, posted to painters blogs.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Couldn't share it to BP, posted to painters blogs.


Gets weirder! http://goo.gl/c0Ar0l
Shows from you, not page?

What happens when you go to the gear icon and "use FB as" and you choose your page and post?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Makes no sense Chris. If you have time and want to play around and see what's going on I can make you an admin. 

Frustrating.. Facebook had finally started returning some leads, and we were getting jobs. In fact it helped land a builder whom we have done a ton of work with so far.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Makes no sense Chris. If you have time and want to play around and see what's going on I can make you an admin.
> 
> Frustrating.. Facebook had finally started returning some leads, and we were getting jobs. In fact it helped land a builder whom we have done a ton of work with so far.


Sure, just sent you an email chat suggesting that!:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Fixed! You had it set so US and Canada were blocked

You can buy me a drink in Reno!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I love you.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I love you.


Love you too big guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Tommy, nice page. 

I have the odd post like an updated cover photo or something that may not get many views, but for the most part most of my posts get around the same # of views unless they are sponsored, and then the views go way up.

It wont let me boost a whole album anymore though, which is a bit of a bummer. If I post a group of photos, I have to boost just one and not the whole group.. I was able to boost whole albums before and If I scroll down my page I can still do that to older albums.

Even a $5 boost gets me about 10xmore views than I would normally get with an average post. 

Glad RCP was able to come to the rescue on this one, as it would be a shame not to be able to have people access that page. I know personally I am way more active on my FB than I ever have been on my website.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This mystery could use a dose of Chris H.





straight_lines said:


> Makes no sense Chris. If you have time and want to play around and see what's going on I can make you an admin.
> 
> Frustrating.. Facebook had finally started returning some leads, and we were getting jobs. In fact it helped land a builder whom we have done a ton of work with so far.





RCP said:


> Fixed! You had it set so US and Canada were blocked
> 
> You can buy me a drink in Reno!


Scott nailed it. :thumbup:


----------

